# Log Splitters:  Wheel location/in way?  AND Right or Left side controls?



## Machria (Aug 14, 2013)

Two question on Log Splitters.

I noticed theTroy built units at Lowes had a really cool "feature.  They offset the beams to one side of the wheel base. The other side held all the equipment (motor, pump, hoses...). So you end up with an open space on the one side to work and load logs onto the beam without much of the wheel/axel sticking out in your way.  This seamed genouis, and looked to be very functional and I see no downside to it. The only problem is, the 27 ton (the size and price unit I would have been interested in), did not have a full lenght beam as you folks have mentioned to look for. The 33 did, but was too big and expensive more me. But it got me thinking....

1.  Does your tire get in the way at times?  I have noticed some units have the tire sticking way out dead smack in the middle of the loading area of the beam, making it so you would have to step around the tire constantly, or reach over it to load the log. Thoughts on this?

2.  Some splitters have the Hydro control handle on the same side as the motor, some have it on the other side, so you can stand and work on the oposite side of the splitter as the motor which seems to make more sense.  The troy built above, had the handle on the side with more space, opposite of the motor, with no wheel in the way.  Lastly, the handle can be "Righty" (right handle on control handle, left hand free to hold/guide), or "Lefty" (left hand on control handle, right had free to hold/guide log).   So which way do most people prefer, a Lefty or Righty handle?


----------



## smokinj (Aug 14, 2013)

I have the troy built. Its right handed control and I am right handed. With that said it works fine for me and have split north of 125 cords with it.


----------



## tekguy (Aug 14, 2013)

huskee 22 ton, right hand control and the tires dont get in the way

i would have to see the offset you mentioned but I would think that might be more of a pain depending on how you loading the logs, more of the axle in your way on one side

axle down the center is really a non-issue but I am sure others have diff opinions


----------



## Machria (Aug 14, 2013)

tek,
Does your Husky 22 have the control handle on the same size as the motor?  The one for sale now at TS shows it that way, which looks to be a pita as you will need to stand on the same side as the motor   ?


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 14, 2013)

Having the engine on the same side as the operator does not make a difference in terms of getting in the way of operating the machine.

Having the engine on the other side of the operator and control valve does, however, make it safer to operate. The hot engine (muffler), noise, and exhaust are farther away from the operator. I purchased a Huskee 35-ton model in 2009, and its engine is on the same side as the control valve. By the end of that year, the new SpeeCo/Huskee models had their engines on the other side.

BTW, I have used many Huskee/SpeeCo splitters over the years, including 22-, 25-, 28-, and 35-ton models.


----------



## Locust Post (Aug 14, 2013)

I have the same set up as Tekguy posted the picture in your original post log rack and all. The motor is on the same side as the control and the same side as you split if you are splitting horizontal which I do a lot of. I have never had an issue or problem. The tire thing has never bothered me either actually a few times it has come in handy if I have split something big and then have half laying on the rack, then say I split the other piece and it still needs split more I will take a chunk and rest it on the tire against my leg.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 14, 2013)

Machria said:


> Two question on Log Splitters.
> 
> I noticed theTroy built units at Lowes had a really cool "feature. They offset the beams to one side of the wheel base. The other side held all the equipment (motor, pump, hoses...). So you end up with an open space on the one side to work and load logs onto the beam without much of the wheel/axel sticking out in your way. This seamed genouis, and looked to be very functional and I see no downside to it. The only problem is, the 27 ton (the size and price unit I would have been interested in), did not have a full lenght beam as you folks have mentioned to look for. The 33 did, but was too big and expensive more me. But it got me thinking....
> 
> ...


 
Splitting vertically the tires never get in the way.

On ours, the engine is on the left and the control on the right. I prefer it that way but one could probably get used to it either way it came.


----------



## tekguy (Aug 14, 2013)

Machria said:


> tek,
> Does your Husky 22 have the control handle on the same size as the motor? The one for sale now at TS shows it that way, which looks to be a pita as you will need to stand on the same side as the motor ?


 
yes, I actually prefer to be on same side as motor

on the rare occasion that a split gets away and travels in direction of the motor i am there to stop it, if it was on other side I am sure I might have had a split or two bounce of the motor by now

i welded up the log rack on mine out of heavy wall scrap, I could stand on it no problemo
i never have any starting issues with the briggs on it, but I am firm believer in the use of stabil


----------



## Machria (Aug 18, 2013)

hmmmm... .   I'm suprised there isn't more people saying the wheel/axel gets in the way...   when I stand on the side of these things in the store, many of them have the wheel dead center of the splitting area, and it looks like you have to reach over it to load/unload logs.  The 27 ton Troy built at Lowes with the offset just seems so smart.  But it doesn't have a full beam.....


----------



## WeldrDave (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm glad to see this tread!  I just started building my own log splitter from scratch, Pic's to follow shortly


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 18, 2013)

Machria said:


> hmmmm... .   I'm suprised there isn't more people saying the wheel/axel gets in the way... .....


Because we would have to admit to splitting horizontally. And then Dennis would scold us....


----------



## tekguy (Aug 18, 2013)

i basically only split horizontally 

people actually spend  most of the time with it vertical? seems like more work unless you got nothing but big rounds


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 18, 2013)

tekguy said:


> i basically only split horizontally
> 
> people actually spend most of the time with it vertical? seems like more work unless you got nothing but big rounds


 

On the contrary, even splitting the smaller rounds it goes much faster once you learn the tricks.


----------



## tekguy (Aug 19, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> On the contrary, even splitting the smaller rounds it goes much faster once you learn the tricks.


your not bent over all the time when splitting?

horizontally its pretty quick, pick - place -split (catch on log table if big) - toss split to the stack pile -repeat


----------



## zzr7ky (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi - Troy Bilt 27 here.  However I got a good deal on it.  I would not hesitate to go with a 22 ton unit.

4 years on the Troy bilt 27 ton.  About 100 cords.   I like this unit...  The balance is good.  I am coming around to ocassional vertical splitting.  I used to just slpit huge rounds say 30" and up in vertical mode.  However I've noticed that the 'good sized' rounds that warrant vertical treatment have shrunk to barely 20" in diameter over the last few years.  Ibuprofin consumption has also fallen off sharply ; )  Dennis may be on to something after all.   
Mike


----------



## Machria (Aug 19, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Because we would have to admit to splitting horizontally. And then Dennis would scold us....


 
LOL! 



zzr7ky said:


> I used to just slpit huge rounds say 30" and up in vertical mode. However I've noticed that the 'good sized' rounds that warrant vertical treatment have shrunk to barely 20" in diameter over the last few years. Ibuprofin consumption has also fallen off sharply ; ) Dennis may be on to something after all.
> Mike


 
LOL! 

So nobody had a problem with the wheels in the way? Everytime I stand in front of one of these units in the store, the wheel seems dead smack in the way to be able to get to the load area, in Horiz mode of course. I'm sure I'll only split in Vert mode with 20 or 25" rounds and up. Most of my stuff will be done Horiz. and I want to make sure the control is on the side I will like (not sure what that will be, I'm a righty), and the wheel/motor is not in my way. That troy built 27 with the offset seems to make a ton of sense. Question is, how bad is it not having the full beam?


----------



## Machria (Aug 19, 2013)

Dave USCG said:


> I'm glad to see this tread! I just started building my own log splitter from scratch, Pic's to follow shortly


 
What's your plan?


----------



## WeldrDave (Aug 19, 2013)

Machria said:


> What's your plan?


Check out my new thread, I don't want to take anything from your tread, It's great information to learn from


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 19, 2013)

tekguy said:


> your not bent over all the time when splitting?
> 
> horizontally its pretty quick, pick - place -split (catch on log table if big) - toss split to the stack pile -repeat


 





No, I am not bent over when splitting and do not understand why anyone would do that. My legs get lots of rest while splitting and I do not have to lift each piece to place it on the splitter either. I don't lift logs onto the splitter at all. I roll them onto the splitter. Much easier. In addition, many times while splitting I can have one hand on the control lever while the other hand is reaching for the next log to split. So I save my legs, my back and time.

I will state that we just do not split a little at a time. During the winter we cut the wood and just sort of stack it in rows but are not particularly careful stacking. Just so they are not thrown into a heap. Then it is a matter of placing the splitter alongside of the rows (we usually do this in March/April) and split away. That is why you see the larger pile of splits behind that guy. He has been splitting what he had cut the previous winter.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Aug 19, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> View attachment 108999
> 
> . That is why you see the larger pile of splits behind that guy.


 
I am also "that guy". I split a majority of my rounds from the seated position too. I rarely lift any logs, most are rolled to the splitter and placed on one side (usually the left) so that I can get them from my chair. Afterwards the splits go the right, into a pile until they can be stacked. I rarely have any back discomfort but after a long day Advil is usually in order.


----------



## WeldrDave (Aug 19, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> He has been splitting what he had cut the previous winter.


Hey Dennis, I hope you got a new AZZ cousion for this year, you beat the heck out of your old one


----------



## bioman (Aug 19, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> View attachment 108999
> 
> 
> No, I am not bent over when splitting and do not understand why anyone would do that. My legs get lots of rest while splitting and I do not have to lift each piece to place it on the splitter either. I don't lift logs onto the splitter at all. I roll them onto the splitter. Much easier. In addition, many times while splitting I can have one hand on the control lever while the other hand is reaching for the next log to split. So I save my legs, my back and time.
> ...


 

 One thing for sure, splitting this way you get to touch&feel every piece. Hurts just looking. But then again, I'm Horizontal Only. If I have a piece to big for the log lift, never been in that situation, I reckon I'll go to plan B.  To Each His Own. Happy splitting no matter how you get it done !


----------



## Jags (Aug 20, 2013)

My wheels don't get in the way.
I have never cut a tree that my log lifter wouldn't lift
I have much more range of motion and power while standing than I do sitting.
*I have limited time for production, so production is a main goal.*
I will take the bet any day:
6 rounds of 45" white oak.  You sit (a universal you, not pointing to anybody), I will stand.  See who gets done first.
Any takers??


----------



## Machria (Aug 20, 2013)

Jags, what kind of lift do you have and/or splitter with built in lift?

I'm really suprised there are not more small (20-30 ton) splitters for sale with built in lifts at a reasonable price.  It really doens't cost much at all to add a lift to a standard splitter.  You already have the hydro pump, all you need to add is a 2nd control valve (or upgrade the single valve to a double valve), a 2nd piston, 2 hoses, and a basket/lift.  If the entire splitter can be made, shipped and sold for profit at $1k, how much can that cost more, $200?

Why can't we buy a 20 or 27 ton splitter with a small log lift for $1500 or so?


----------



## Jags (Aug 20, 2013)

Home built:


----------



## Machria (Aug 20, 2013)

That's a genious idea Jags!!  Simply add a small $100 hoist motor... love it! See the rest of my previous post, just edited it/added to it.


----------



## Jags (Aug 20, 2013)

The lift can also be completely dropped from the machine in just a few minutes.  This allows for entry to the splitter from either side.  Note the control valve is center mounted.


----------



## mellow (Aug 20, 2013)

Troy bilt 27 ton has split most of whatever I have thrown at it,  even with the 4way wedge attached,  no issues with the beam so far, not sure the full beam issue is warranted.


----------



## Machria (Aug 20, 2013)

mellow said:


> Troy bilt 27 ton has split most of whatever I have thrown at it, even with the 4way wedge attached, no issues with the beam so far, not sure the full beam issue is warranted.


 
I'm wondering that myself.  I can see the full beam definitely being a bit stronger as the piston is mounted much more solidly/stabil to it at the end.  But then again, there is only one bolt holding it at the end, where the less than full lenght beam units have the piston bolted in 4 places ussually.    But what I've been thinking about more is I'm not going to use this thing all that much, 2 to 4 cords a year most likely.  So I doubt I will use it enough in 10 years to really wear it out and break the mount...       and, the unit with a shorter beam will be much lighter and smaller to store.  Storage space is a huge issue for me, so I'm starting to think the 27 ton troy via a sale / discount at Lowes may be the ticket for me with the offset beam I seam to like.

Anybody want to talk me down from this?


----------



## Ashful (Aug 20, 2013)

Machria, do note that most of the homeowner grade 27-ton units are painfully slow, as they typically use the same (11 GPM'ish) pump as their 22-ton counterparts, with a cylinder of 23% larger cross-section. A great example of this is the Huskee brand, although many others are similar:

22-ton: 13 sec.
28-ton: 17 sec.

I split larger stuff than all but perhaps a few of our members (wanna try some 50" diameter oak?), and I've yet to find something that I couldn't get the 22-ton ram thru. Dollar-for-dollar, I'd personally rather have the better cycle time for the miles of small stuff most folks get, than extra tonnage I don't often need for the very rare piece too tough for 22 tons.

Now, you can have the best of both worlds, a 28- or 30-ton unit with cycle times closer to 10 seconds, but that will bump you up to the $2600 - $3000 price range.


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 20, 2013)

Machria said:


> I'm wondering that myself. I can see the full beam definitely being a bit stronger as the piston is mounted much more solidly/stabil to it at the end. But then again, there is only one bolt holding it at the end, where the less than full lenght beam units have the piston bolted in 4 places ussually. But what I've been thinking about more is I'm not going to use this thing all that much, 2 to 4 cords a year most likely. So I doubt I will use it enough in 10 years to really wear it out and break the mount... and, the unit with a shorter beam will be much lighter and smaller to store. Storage space is a huge issue for me, so I'm starting to think the 27 ton troy via a sale / discount at Lowes may be the ticket for me with the offset beam I seam to like.
> 
> Anybody want to talk me down from this?


 
There are many who are happy with their MTD/Troy-Bilt splitters. Just make sure you visit this splitter and some other brands in person. The TB splitters have a lower beam than Huskee/SpeeCo and some others--this is a comfort issue for those who split horizontally. TB did have an issue with cylinders failing at the trunion, but this seems to be resolved with beefier cylinders; nevertheless, this is why I prefer full beam models with clevis attachment. The other issue that some have is that the log catchers bend if a log or part of a log is pushed into the side of the catchers.  What really kills them for me is their slow cycle times (19s on the 27-ton model).


----------



## mellow (Aug 20, 2013)

I got around the slow cycle time by putting on a 4 way,  true it is size dependent on your wood but if you can get the right size wood you can fly through it.

Video of mine in action:


----------



## Machria (Aug 20, 2013)

What happens if you leave the 4 way on, and are splitting small, say 10" rounds that really don't need it.....


----------



## Machria (Aug 20, 2013)

How about this unit? Fast 11 second cycle time, full beam, log cradle,  H/V, $1,200 delivered (not tax or shipping)..... ? Never herd of "Dirty Hand Tools" ?

http://www.logsplittersdirect.com/Dirty-Hand-Tools-100171-Log-Splitter/p11198.html


----------



## mellow (Aug 20, 2013)

Machria said:


> What happens if you leave the 4 way on, and are splitting small, say 10" rounds that really don't need it.....


I let it go to town on them,  I use the top part split by the wings for kindling.



Machria said:


> How about this unit? Fast 11 second cycle time, full beam, log cradle, H/V, $1,200 delivered (not tax or shipping)..... ? Never herd of "Dirty Hand Tools" ?


DHT makes some good splitters according to people that have gotten them over at AS.
http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/235400.htm


----------



## Ashful (Aug 20, 2013)

Machria said:


> How about this unit? Fast 11 second cycle time, full beam, log cradle, H/V, $1,200 delivered (not tax or shipping)..... ? Never herd of "Dirty Hand Tools" ?
> 
> http://www.logsplittersdirect.com/Dirty-Hand-Tools-100171-Log-Splitter/p11198.html


 
Looks like a good unit. If you don't mind going from 13 gpm down to 11 gpm, you can buy an equivalent from TSC for $999.  Otherwise, this may be the ticket.


----------



## tekguy (Aug 20, 2013)

mellow said:


> I let it go to town on them, I use the top part split by the wings for kindling.
> 
> 
> DHT makes some good splitters according to people that have gotten them over at AS.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/235400.htm


i did see those at the local tsc a few weeks back, looked ok


----------



## Machria (Aug 20, 2013)

I REALLY like the "no tax" and "no shipping" idea.


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 20, 2013)

I haven't heard anything bad about the DHT models yet, but they haven't been around very long. It looks like an improved Huskee model, along the lines of the Oregon log splitter. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if they're made at one of Blount International's factories (parent company of Oregon and SpeeCo/Huskee). It seems they both have assembly locations in Colorado. Coincidence?


----------



## mellow (Aug 20, 2013)

Still waiting to see a picture of DHT's 4 way,  I am no good at looking at drawings and seeing a completed product.


----------



## Machria (Aug 20, 2013)

mellow said:


> Still waiting to see a picture of DHT's 4 way, I am no good at looking at drawings and seeing a completed product.


 
Just spoke to them on the phone for another question, but asked that for you.  The 4 way is not available yet.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Aug 20, 2013)

Machria said:


> Jags, what kind of lift do you have and/or splitter with built in lift?
> 
> I'm really suprised there are not more small (20-30 ton) splitters for sale with built in lifts at a reasonable price. quote]
> I agree, I think I would even like to see an aftermarket company that offered something that handled midsized rounds, say 30".
> They could make the attachment easy enough to go with what comes with a typical hydraulic splitter. All I see is the ones that come with the splitter or ones that are home made like JAGS.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 20, 2013)

Machria said:


> Why can't we buy a 20 or 27 ton splitter with a small log lift for $1500 or so?


You certainly can.... Some assembly required.


----------



## Machria (Aug 21, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> You certainly can.... Some assembly required.



Send me the parts, ill send you 1500 and will assemble it!


----------



## mellow (Aug 21, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-WOODPEC...S_Outdoor_Power_Equipment&hash=item415e7e0267

I almost bought that last year, a used one popped up that would have been around $1600.00 shipped,  the used one was brand new which made me leery that the guy bought it and saw how much of a POS it was.

The seller puts them on sale from time to time,  last year it got down to $2000.00.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 21, 2013)

mellow said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-WOODPEC...S_Outdoor_Power_Equipment&hash=item415e7e0267
> 
> I almost bought that last year, a used one popped up that would have been around $1600.00 shipped, the used one was brand new which made me leery that the guy bought it and saw how much of a POS it was.
> 
> The seller puts them on sale from time to time, last year it got down to $2000.00.


22 second cycle time.  And whoever named that machine flunked marketing 101.  Woodwhat?


----------



## Machria (Aug 21, 2013)

That unit is not as bad as many of the others, but at $2,700 it's stil way to high for a simple 24 ton unit, with the additon of maybe 2 or $300 worth of add on's max (log lift cradle, extra small piston, two extra hoses, and a dual control valve instead of a single.

Somebody like Dirty hands or Speeco should take their 20 ton unit, and simply make a bolt on add on log lift for a few hundred dollars.  I'd pay 500 extra for one, that would make the Dirty Hands 22 ton unit $1,700 with the log lift ($1,200 + $500).    That would be resonable, they should make a few extra bucks on it, AND, would probably sell a BUNCH of them.  Now that is "marketing"!


----------



## mellow (Aug 21, 2013)

Wonder how they could do an add on unit,  it would require a new set of controls and somehow hook onto the pump.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 21, 2013)

mellow said:


> Wonder how they could do an add on unit, it would require a new set of controls and somehow hook onto the pump.


 
Easy if the control valve you already have has a "power beyond" port for paralleling multiple valves.  You could also tee off the supply line from the pump since you would not be operating the ram and lift at the same time.


----------



## Machria (Aug 21, 2013)

OR, by "add on" I mean add on at time of purchase.  You either order it with the lift, or without the lift.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 21, 2013)

Machria said:


> Somebody like Dirty hands or Speeco should take their 20 ton unit, and simply make a bolt on add on log lift for a few hundred dollars. I'd pay 500 extra for one, that would make the Dirty Hands 22 ton unit $1,700 with the log lift ($1,200 + $500). That would be resonable, they should make a few extra bucks on it, AND, would probably sell a BUNCH of them. Now that is "marketing"!


 
How many hours have you actually logged on a machine with a log lift? I get a lot of big rounds, likely more than most here (40" ash, 44" ash, 49" oak, etc.), and I would not want to bother with a log lift. Flip the machine to vertical, and have at it. Lower cost, less to break, less hardware in my way, slowing me down when I'm working the smaller stuff.


----------



## Machria (Aug 21, 2013)

Joful said:


> How many hours have you actually logged on a machine with a log lift? I get a lot of big rounds, likely more than most here (40" ash, 44" ash, 49" oak, etc.), and I would not want to bother with a log lift. Flip the machine to vertical, and have at it. Lower cost, less to break, less hardware in my way, slowing me down when I'm working the smaller stuff.


 
Good point!


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 21, 2013)

Joful said:


> How many hours have you actually logged on a machine with a log lift? I get a lot of big rounds, likely more than most here (40" ash, 44" ash, 49" oak, etc.), and I would not want to bother with a log lift. Flip the machine to vertical, and have at it. Lower cost, less to break, less hardware in my way, slowing me down when I'm working the smaller stuff.


The size of the machine makes a difference.  I'm not sure I'd tackle 40" rounds with a $1500 log-lift equipped splitter either.  But a Timberwolf TW-5?  Bring on the big 'uns.


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 21, 2013)

SpeeCo/Huskee and DHT could offer such things on their splitters, but that's not their market. These machines are made to hit price points to maximize number of units sold at big box stores and similar retailers. If you want the log lift, you have options at Timberwolf, Iron & Oak, American, et al.


----------

